# Hello! This is a bit of an adventure!



## Tahdaaah (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm hoping to get my first fancy mouse on Sunday _*So Excited*_
I thought it would be the best idea to join this forum for some support... There are a couple of newbie questions I still need answering.
I'm not intending to breed...not yet anyway! The research for just buying this first mouse has been a minefield as it is!
Thankyou for having me


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Welcome! Many of us started out with one or two and well... Not many of us stayed at that number. I personally have 13, two of which have new homes and one who is pregnant. Heh.
Feel free to ask any questions you like


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome !


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen:

As Cordane said, it's difficult to stick with one or two mice once you get "bitten"  I have 6 at the moment, and that's few for me.
Anyway, if you don't wish to breed (which, personally, I think is a great decision when you're 'just' a beginner - don't get me wrong, it's meant as a compliment), then I suggest you start with two females _or _one male. Mice are very sociable, but male mice are too territorial to be housed together.
I hope you find all the answers to your questions in here!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, welcome to the forum!


----------

